# Review: Petzl Tikka Plus vs TacTikka XP



## subneural (Jan 18, 2010)

For years I've been using a Petzl Tikka Plus as my main headlamp. It's proven to be very reliable, and see's regular use around the house, out hiking and camping, and as part of the home emergency kit. I used it last night while BBQing dinner  Even though it doesn't have sexy CREE LEDs or programmable UI, it's proven very reliable. Running on three Sanyo Eneloops provides a LOT of use between recharges. Therefore I had no reservations in picking up a second Petzl headlamp - the TacTikka XP Adapt system, which I found on sale at my local outfitters.

Tikka Plus (left), TacTikka XP (right)







After some early use, its safe to say the XP will become my primary headlamp, while the Plus will be demoted to backup/loaner lamp for the family. The XP has a much greater throw, where as the Plus is definitely a flood. The XP also is a much whiter light, the Plus looks very blue in comparisong. The beamshots:

High XP vs Plus:








Med XP vs Plus:








Low XP vs Plus:








The blue tint on the Plus becomes very apparent on the low settings.

With regards to the UI, I find both the XP and the Plus very easy to use with or without heavy winter gloves on. The Plus only has one button, while the XP has two. The buttons on the XP are high and well defined, making them easy to use with gloves.

With the additional filters and the Adapt system, the XP is a great value for the $45 I paid.


----------

